# New 310bhs Question



## mepilot (Jul 14, 2009)

hello this is my first post. we sold our old 25rss. and purchased a new 2010 310bhs. my question is, the dealer told me that keystone no longer prints the weight sheet specs behind the cabinet door. the only weight i have is the empty weight that is on the door. i find it hard to believe that they dont want me to know the various weights of the trailer from the manufacturer. thanks for any input anyone may have.

mateo


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mepilot said:


> hello this is my first post. we sold our old 25rss. and purchased a new 2010 310bhs. my question is, the dealer told me that keystone no longer prints the weight sheet specs behind the cabinet door. the only weight i have is the empty weight that is on the door. i find it hard to believe that they dont want me to know the various weights of the trailer from the manufacturer. thanks for any input anyone may have.
> 
> mateo


Passenger side front sticker gives you the GVWR (at least on my 2009 & every other camper i have had) it also gives you the axle weight ratings.

This is from the website....
310BHS Specifications
Shipping Weight 7920
Carrying Capacity 2080
Hitch 865Length 35' 10
Width 8'Height 11' 1
Fresh Water 50
Waste Water 40
Gray Water 80

I would say it is best to take it to the scales and see what it really weighs.............. That is always the most accurate.

Mine loaded up for camping is between 9200 - 9500 with a 1300lb tongue weight..................

Hope that helps

BTW - Welcome to the website and congrats on your new camper!!!!! Best one they make







What color interior did you go with? we chose Fern...........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Mateo! Congrats on the Outback!







Just so you know....that is my absolute FAVORITE and I hope we get to upgrade soon. The floorplan is perfect! Do you have the 1 bunks and trundle or the sleeper sofa in the rear slideout???

Michele


----------



## mepilot (Jul 14, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Welcome Mateo! Congrats on the Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have the one bunk with the entertainment center under it on one side. then on the other side it has the air bed with the bunk above. we have 2 year old twins and a new baby that is 2 months old so we decided to upgrade now. so far we have taken it out twice and love it is way better than our old outback!! the extra 10 feet is a little to get used to but so far it has been a non issue!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

mepilot said:


> Welcome Mateo! Congrats on the Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have the one bunk with the entertainment center under it on one side. then on the other side it has the air bed with the bunk above. we have 2 year old twins and a new baby that is 2 months old so we decided to upgrade now. so far we have taken it out twice and love it is way better than our old outback!! the extra 10 feet is a little to get used to but so far it has been a non issue!
[/quote]

The Floor plan should suit your family's needs!!! We have four children and it works just fine...............

Although i would love This Set Up


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats and I applaud your choice









We love our 310 (Havana interior) and also have the sofa in the bunkhouse. Welcome to the site!


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

We to recently got the 310bhs. its a new 2009. has the sofa in the bunk area. Traded up from a 20 hybrid camper. We have 3 kinds, two dogs, and always seem to have friends or family that go along. we looked at a lot of floor plans from just about every manufacturer and this was the best for us. So far we've spent a week at the campground and many nights in the driveway and LOVE it.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Welcome Mateo! Congrats on the Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have the one bunk with the entertainment center under it on one side. then on the other side it has the air bed with the bunk above. we have 2 year old twins and a new baby that is 2 months old so we decided to upgrade now. so far we have taken it out twice and love it is way better than our old outback!! the extra 10 feet is a little to get used to but so far it has been a non issue!
[/quote]

The Floor plan should suit your family's needs!!! We have four children and it works just fine...............

Although i would love This Set Up








[/quote]

The 36RBDS seems like a great floorplan....thats probably the best Family floor plan i've seen in a fifth wheel.


----------

